# Una profesora estalla por el vergonzoso comentario de un alumno sobre su falda



## Cirujano de hierro (19 Sep 2022)

Aunque parece que hemos dado pasos de gigante durante los últimos años, *el **sexismo** que contamina nuestra cultura* todavía sigue muy vigente. Atrás quedaron los años más oscuros del machismo en nuestra sociedad, cuando las mujeres no podían votar, tener propiedades o utilizar bikinis: pero de aquellos barros, estos lodos: los* feminicidios, las **agresiones sexuales** y la desigualdad estructural* entre mujeres y hombres siguen siendo una realidad contra la que hay que luchar.







Incluso* las conquistas que ya parecían consolidadas se tambalean* cuando alguien reproduce comportamientos que ya creíamos olvidados. Es en estos casos, cuando la capacidad para retroceder en vez de avanzar de la sociedad se manifiesta, cuando recordamos la *importancia de seguir trabajando en todos los frentes por una **igualdad **real.*

Carola Clausell, investigadora y profesora de la Universidad Jaume I de Castellón en el departamento de ingeniería Química, ha sido víctima de uno de esos episodios que parecían condenados al ostracismo y que periódicamente vuelven a salir a flote para recordarnos lo mucho que queda por conquistar.







La *doctora en Ingeniería Química* ha publicado a través de su cuenta de Twitter el *bochornoso mensaje de un alumno anónimo* que parece sacado de unos cuantos siglos atrás: "Buena profesora!! Pero pienso que la vestimenta utilizada en clases no es muy adecuada ya que ciertas faldas pueden llegar a distraer la atención de los estudiantes".

Clausell* ha acompañado la captura con una reflexión*: "Mientras haya estudiantes que piensen que pueden hacer estos comentarios a una profesora protegidos por el anonimato, la sociedad no avanzará".









"Una profesora que ha realizado un doctorado, varias estancias postdoctorales, con experiencia docente en grado y máster, bien valorada por el estudiantado, y que dedica mucho tiempo a preparar sus clases... Pero *todo lo que ve esa persona es una falda*", ha comentado la doctora entre incrédula e indignada: "Nadie le ha cuestionado nunca a ninguno de sus compañeros si van a clase en pantalón corto, con traje y corbata o con un vaquero demasiado ceñido.."

Por último, ha lamentado llevar *"toda la vida peleando para conseguir que los catedráticos casposos dejarán de decirle aquello de "tu ponte una faldita corta, que da igual lo que expliques"... Para volver a caer en lo mismo".



Una profesora estalla por el vergonzoso comentario de un alumno sobre su falda*


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (19 Sep 2022)

Vaya cara de Charogro en la primera foto.


----------



## Tornike (19 Sep 2022)

Y la falda?


----------



## supercuernos (19 Sep 2022)

Parece un yonki disfrazado de profesora.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (19 Sep 2022)

lo que hace una petarda de estas por llamar la atención

el menstruo se les sube a la cabeza


----------



## Soundblaster (19 Sep 2022)

¿quiere censurar la libre opinion de un alumno?
¿quiere usar su autoridad para blindarse de criticas razonadas?


----------



## Kazajo13 (19 Sep 2022)

A ver ella se ha montado la película de que el alumno lo dice en modo me distrae la falda porque me excito. Pero quizás es en plan,lleva falda y tiene tantas varices que no puedo mirar y me distrae.


----------



## imaginARIO (19 Sep 2022)

Menudo callo, que exhibe orgullosa la frasecita como si fuese un trofeo para intentar subir su autoestima de charo-cincuentona, y unos liques (o lo que sea que le den por sus redes sociales)

Muy triste.
Al menos parece que no persigue viogenizar al friki pajillero de su alumno, aunque lo exponga en una diana.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (19 Sep 2022)

cintura para arriba es un orco, sólo le queda lucir piernas, a saber que mini faldas llevaría para que los chavales le llamen la atención


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (19 Sep 2022)

Es un cruce entre Errejón, Benjamin Button y ET


----------



## Visilleras (19 Sep 2022)

¿Y los calendarios de bomberos en el 90% de los departamentos en dónde sólo hay mujeres?

Hay unos cuantos de miles en toda España...


----------



## #SrLobo (19 Sep 2022)

_"Buena profesora!! Pero pienso que la vestimenta utilizada en clases no es muy adecuada ya que ciertas faldas pueden llegar a distraer la atención de los estudiantes"_

no hay nada ofensivo en esas palabras, además es una opinión personal y no una orden o exigencia

y la libertad de expresión? si el chico piensa eso por qué no puede decirlo y debe limitar su libertad y abrazar el pensamiento único?

joder con los nuevos nazis


----------



## BeKinGo (19 Sep 2022)

Que poco comprensivos son los alumnos, la docencia no es decencia, fachirulos
Menos criticar y más amorrarse al pilón, que hay penes femeninos sin comer, transfobos...






Profesor de Canadá da clase de carpintería con una prótesis de tetas GIGANTES con pezones incluidos







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (19 Sep 2022)

El gran problema de la mujer de nuestro tiempo es escuchar algo que le disgusta.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (19 Sep 2022)

Le están diciendo tapese vieja gallina esquelética, de forma educada, y aún se queja


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (19 Sep 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Menudo callo, que exhibe orgullosa la frasecita como si fuese un trofeo para intentar subir su autoestima de charo-cincuentona, y unos liques (o lo que sea que le den por sus redes sociales)
> 
> Muy triste.
> Al menos parece que no persigue viogenizar al friki pajillero de su alumno, aunque lo exponga en una diana.



No lo persigue porque el chaval (o chavala, vete tú a saber) el comentario lo hizo desde una cuenta anónima.


----------



## FilibustHero (19 Sep 2022)

Este es el mensaje que están trasladado las feministas:
Los hombres no entienden que no pueden hablar a las mujeres como si fuesen personas normales.

El problema estará cuando ese deseo se confierta en realidad.


----------



## UNGERN (19 Sep 2022)

Pues que la sociedad no avance.


----------



## zirick (19 Sep 2022)

Quiere pillar paguita sólo por eso?
Joder


----------



## DUDH (19 Sep 2022)

Suena a invent, soy buena profe y estoy buenísima


----------



## Can Cervecero (19 Sep 2022)

"Una profesora que ha realizado un doctorado, varias estancias postdoctorales, con experiencia docente en grado y máster, bien valorada por el estudiantado, y que dedica mucho tiempo a preparar sus clases... Pero todo lo que ve esa persona es una falda".

Varias estancias postdoctorales
Varias estancias postdoctorales
Varias estancias postdoctorales


----------



## McLovin (19 Sep 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿quiere censurar la libre opinion de un alumno?
> ¿quiere usar su autoridad para blindarse de criticas razonadas?



La libre opinión de un alumno anónimo, sin nombre ni identidad y el cual no sabemos quién es. Es decir: que podría ser un alumno anónimo haciendo un comentario gilipollas y fuera de lugar, (es cierto que es un comentario que no viene a cuento) o podría ser ella misma haciéndose pasar por un alumno anónimo haciendo un comentario gilipollas, no hay *NI UNA PRUEBA OBJETIVA* de que esté diciendo la verdad o de que esté mintiendo, por lo que solo nos queda su palabra, y como es mujer, *HAY QUE CREERLA SI O SI,* si no, eres un fachirulo patriarcal de turbo extrema derecha misógino de VOX.

Es decir, que sin ninguna prueba de la veracidad o de la falsedad de su afirmación, hay que creer su palabra si o si. Me suena eso "la mujer no miente nunca", "las mujeres siempre tienen razón". Porquesucoñolovale.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Sep 2022)

¿Estará buscando plan con los alumnos?


----------



## Pichorrica (19 Sep 2022)

0 días trabajados en la privada.

Buena garrapata publica con piel de papel de fumar que es la amiga


----------



## Monsieur George (19 Sep 2022)

Como han dicho arriba, le están diciendo en primer lugar que es buena profesora. Luego explica y evalúa bien. Es competente en su trabajo. Y el comentario de la falda deben ser sus ganas de recordar que todavía despierta pasiones entre los hombres... Como bien han dicho arriba, el comentario iba más por el "tápese, señora, que a su edad su cuerpo no está para lucir piernas..."


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Sep 2022)

lo que acaba de reconocer la tia implicitamente es que si supiera quien lo ha dicho le haria la vida imposible
solo que o no se ha dado cuenta o piensa que los demas no sabemos leer entre lineas


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (19 Sep 2022)

Me la suda las mujeres


----------



## 80€ la media hora amor (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Orooo (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Wasi (19 Sep 2022)

Opinión de mujer enmurada, next


----------



## SEVEN (19 Sep 2022)

Attention whorismo ridículo, victimismo forzado, charo funcionaria,...vamos, combustible para el sistema NWO.

Una puta petarda


----------



## birdland (19 Sep 2022)

Venga 
Ya tiene sus 15 minutos de atención


----------



## Carlitosalcaraz (19 Sep 2022)

Tiene cara de chupona.

Eso explicaría sus logros.


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 Sep 2022)

Pues teniendo en cuenta como visten muchas alumnas, que en lugar de ir a clase parece que vayan a una rotonda, cómo sería la falda de la doctora para que le llamase la atención al chaval


----------



## Segismunda (19 Sep 2022)

¿Cómo no va a haber hipergamia si una cualquiera se pone un vestidito de lo más normal y tiene a los mañacos rabo en mano?


----------



## Descuernacabras (19 Sep 2022)

Qué fea es la profesora y cómo le gusta hacerse notar por redes sociales para, supongo, aumentar su autoestima. Ya tiene una edad como para venir con estas tonterías.


----------



## LionelMemphis (19 Sep 2022)

Pero dónde va ?? Si parece que está de la colza !!!!!


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 Sep 2022)

Esta profe, más fea que un frigorífico por detrás, se ha puesto en modo Cristina Almeida cuando dijo aquello de que quería andar por la calle sin miedo a que la violasen


----------



## nraheston (19 Sep 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿quiere censurar la libre opinion de un alumno?
> ¿quiere usar su autoridad para blindarse de criticas razonadas?



Exacto, ¿dónde queda la libertad de expresión?


----------



## bitelchux (19 Sep 2022)

A mi se me parece a ET


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dan Daly (19 Sep 2022)

Y si es anónimo como sabe que no es alumna?


----------



## Mizraim (19 Sep 2022)

Es un alumno anonimo, asi que capaz lo ha escrito ella misma para pegarse el discursito.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Sep 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> Parece un yonki disfrazado de profesora.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Aunque parece que hemos dado pasos de gigante durante los últimos años, *el **sexismo** que contamina nuestra cultura* todavía sigue muy vigente. Atrás quedaron los años más oscuros del machismo en nuestra sociedad, cuando las mujeres no podían votar, tener propiedades o utilizar bikinis: pero de aquellos barros, estos lodos: los* feminicidios, las **agresiones sexuales** y la desigualdad estructural* entre mujeres y hombres siguen siendo una realidad contra la que hay que luchar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1196670
> 
> ...



Cara de loca del coño premium.


----------



## François (19 Sep 2022)

El chaval igual le estaba lanzando un piropo camuflado para que ella lo sobreentendiera sin ser muy directo ya que es su profesora.

El resultado ser noticia viral. Esto sólo pasa en España.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (19 Sep 2022)

Vete a fregar PVTA


----------



## |||||||| (19 Sep 2022)

A lo mejor el comentario es de una ALUMNA bollera.

Esta profesora debe ser reeducada en cursos LGTBYZ++++ cuando antes.

También puede ser el comentario de una ALUMNA heterosexual a la que no le gusta competir con viejas con el coño roído.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (19 Sep 2022)

Mujeres de *acero*, tan fuertes como cualquier hombre...

..pero ante un comentario anónimo se vuelven de *porcelana* y necesitan que las defiendan. ¡Viva el feminismo!


----------



## Nut (19 Sep 2022)

Algunos Domingos salgo a caminar para hacer deporte,me relaja, voy a una ruta que es toda empinada cerca de Reus.A la Hermita de Santa Ana.

Bien.Me pongo las mallas y una camiseta y a correr .El caso es que a mitad de trayecto una mujer mayor -supongo que excitada- me suelta a gritos pero cómo vas así medio desnudo.No tienes decencia!

Yo flipaba.

Y no no lo he colgado en las redes hasta ahora


----------



## Espronceda El Paso (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Incluso* las conquistas que ya parecían consolidadas se tambalean* cuando alguien reproduce comportamientos que ya creíamos olvidados. Es en estos casos, cuando la capacidad para retroceder en vez de avanzar de la sociedad se manifiesta, cuando recordamos la *importancia de seguir trabajando en todos los frentes por una **igualdad **real.*



Si lo que quieren es una "igualdad real", se han equivocado de camino, han cogido el sendero de querer una supremacía de la mujer... O sea, que lo primero de todo, son unas mentirosas, usando términos que no se corresponder con lo que realmente quieren conseguir. Lo segundo, TDS PTS, con o sin falda.


----------



## murti-bing (19 Sep 2022)

Another brick in the wall


----------



## escudero (19 Sep 2022)

vamos, necesita decirle al mundo que alguien se fija en ella fisicamente, pero se hace la victima en plan "soy mas que un cuerpo"... 

Cuando por dentro le encanta la idea de sentir que todavia levanta algun tipo de pasion fisica... ...

Lo que no acabo de.comprender la necesidad de hacer una montaña por un simple comentario.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (19 Sep 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Vaya cara de Charogro en la primera foto.



Es la opción 17 de las caras del creador del personajes por lo menos.


----------



## spamrakuen (19 Sep 2022)

Soy el único que cree que ese comentario podria ser de unA alumnA?


----------



## Leopoldo (19 Sep 2022)

Tanta ingeniería química y no tiene ni idea del cortisol que generan las tías buenas en clase:

*Confirmado: las mujeres atractivas estresan mucho a los hombres*

Fuente: Emol.com - Confirmado: las mujeres atractivas estresan mucho a los hombres | Emol.com


----------



## Abstenuto (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Aunque parece que hemos dado pasos de gigante durante los últimos años, *el **sexismo** que contamina nuestra cultura* todavía sigue muy vigente. Atrás quedaron los años más oscuros del machismo en nuestra sociedad, cuando las mujeres no podían votar, tener propiedades o utilizar bikinis: pero de aquellos barros, estos lodos: los* feminicidios, las **agresiones sexuales** y la desigualdad estructural* entre mujeres y hombres siguen siendo una realidad contra la que hay que luchar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1196670
> 
> ...



Qué fea es la hijaputa


----------



## WN62 (19 Sep 2022)

Eso no es estallar, no veo sangre de ofendidita. Qué decepción.


----------



## f700b (19 Sep 2022)

Pero si se le hace el chocho pesicola con ese comentario.

A esa le ponía yo un burka


----------



## Turbocalbo (19 Sep 2022)

por la letra parece que lo ha escrito un hombre blandengue


----------



## patsy (19 Sep 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Menudo callo, que exhibe orgullosa la frasecita como si fuese un trofeo para intentar subir su autoestima de charo-cincuentona, y unos liques (o lo que sea que le den por sus redes sociales)
> 
> Muy triste.
> *Al menos parece que no persigue viogenizar al friki pajillero de su alumno*, aunque lo exponga en una diana.



"...Mientras haya estudiantes que piensen que pueden hacer estos comentarios a una profesora *protegidos por el anonimato"* 

Claro que perseguía viogenizar al alumno, por eso esta indignadisima de que lo haya hecho "protegido por el anonimato".


----------



## Lain Coubert (19 Sep 2022)

Pues sí que tiene hambre el estudiante. Con esa cara, prefiero 4 problemas de física antes que mirarle para las piernas.


----------



## butricio (19 Sep 2022)

Bastante fino ha sido el chaval diciendo que viste como un putón


----------



## Renegato (19 Sep 2022)

Jijiji se ha fijado


----------



## Karlb (19 Sep 2022)

Por guapa no se va a llevar piropos.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Sep 2022)

Como tienen que ir sus alumnos de escasos para ponerse por unos muslos que parecen la pata de una garza.

En mis tiempos habia profesoras que se paraban con el de delante y al agacharse ofrecian a toda la clase su culazo a punto de romper las costuras de la falda..... y lo sabia que mirabamos, porque la clase de repente quedaba en silencio. Luego se volvia de golpe y nos pillaba a todos al borde de gayolearnos y se descojonaban las muy ladinas.

Y no es un comentario machista para nada ES LA NATURALEZA, GILIPOLLAS: el cuerpo de la mujer esta diseñado para que su exhibicion desate un verdadero volcan hormonal en cualquier hombre, pero si este tiene entre 14 y 25, es como el meteorito que mato a los dinosaurios.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Sep 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Tanta ingeniería química y no tiene ni idea del cortisol que generan las tías buenas en clase:
> 
> *Confirmado: las mujeres atractivas estresan mucho a los hombres*
> 
> Fuente: Emol.com - Confirmado: las mujeres atractivas estresan mucho a los hombres | Emol.com



Ahora resulta que se te ponga el nabo como el pescuezo de Fernando Alonso a vista de jembra gostosa es estresarse ???
Antes se decia que era ponerse borrico.
Joder como cambia la vida....


----------



## Gotthard (19 Sep 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Soy el único que cree que ese comentario podria ser de unA alumnA?



Yo creo que tiene que serlo. Ningun tio con la testosterona a niveles criticos soltaria esa gilipollez de que el vestido distrae. Posiblemente sea una alumna envidiosilla de que sus compañeros de la nueva masculinidad saliven ante la vision de unos muslos cincuentones y no se fijen en ella.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Sep 2022)

Con esa cara mejor que fuera con burka y minifalda


----------



## lucky starr (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Aunque parece que hemos dado pasos de gigante durante los últimos años, *el **sexismo** que contamina nuestra cultura* todavía sigue muy vigente. Atrás quedaron los años más oscuros del machismo en nuestra sociedad, cuando las mujeres no podían votar, tener propiedades o utilizar bikinis: pero de aquellos barros, estos lodos: los* feminicidios, las **agresiones sexuales** y la desigualdad estructural* entre mujeres y hombres siguen siendo una realidad contra la que hay que luchar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1196670
> 
> ...



Tds_pts

¡Tapese señora!


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (19 Sep 2022)

Mitad gorrino, mitad tortuga.


----------



## audienorris1899 (19 Sep 2022)

Joer, pues si la profesora juega a ping pong en sus ratos libres, puede que lo de la falda abra la sección de deportes de La Sexta.


----------



## andresitozgz (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Aunque parece que hemos dado pasos de gigante durante los últimos años, *el **sexismo** que contamina nuestra cultura* todavía sigue muy vigente. Atrás quedaron los años más oscuros del machismo en nuestra sociedad, cuando las mujeres no podían votar, tener propiedades o utilizar bikinis: pero de aquellos barros, estos lodos: los* feminicidios, las **agresiones sexuales** y la desigualdad estructural* entre mujeres y hombres siguen siendo una realidad contra la que hay que luchar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1196670
> 
> ...



Otra noticia que demuestra la manipulacion feminista de los medios de comunicacion para manipular la realidad y generar miedo en las mujeres.

Los tres primeros párrafos de la noticia, hablan de los asesinatos machistas, las agresiones, violaciones, bla bla que sufren las mujeres. Pero la noticia que justifica el drama y violencia que ejerce el hombre sobre la mujer es que un adolescente hormonado de los millones que hay en España ha escrito un mensaje a su profe, insinuando que su falda le distrae… WAU!

Imaginaros que un periódico, dramatizase con todos los asesinatos cometidos por inmigrantes ilegales, la violencia que tenemos que sufrir los españoles, bla bla y el argumento para demostrar “la maldad marroquí” que asesina a Españoles fuese que un instituto de Vallecas un alumno marroquí publicase “Con esa medalla de una virgen Cristiana, esta provocando a los musulmanes…”


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (19 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo creo que tiene que serlo. Ningun tio con la testosterona a niveles criticos soltaria esa gilipollez de que el vestido distrae. Posiblemente sea una alumna envidiosilla de que sus compañeros de la nueva masculinidad saliven ante la vision de unos muslos cincuentones y no se fijen en ella.



Pues tiene patas de gallinacea


----------



## el ejpertoc (19 Sep 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Y si es anónimo como sabe que no es alumna?



_*"Buena profesora!! Pero pienso que la vestimenta utilizada en clases no es muy adecuada ya que ciertas faldas pueden llegar a distraer la atención de los estudiantes"*_

Totalmente de acuerdo, eso muy bien lo podía haber escrito una mujer, de hecho estoy convencido que así fue.
pero la profe prefirió criminalizar al alumnado masculino.


----------



## VandeBel (19 Sep 2022)

Vaya fea de cojones.


----------



## f700b (19 Sep 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Bastante fino ha sido el chaval diciendo que viste como un putón



Cerrado.
Salgan ordenadamente.


----------



## Yo. (19 Sep 2022)

Y cómo sabe que no es una alumna quien lo ha puesto. Yo los comentarios despectivos hacia profesores buenorras o un poco menos callos que el resto siempre se los oí a alumnas y no a alumnos.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (19 Sep 2022)

Que muestre esa falda para que podamos valorar el caso y eventualmente dictaminar sentencia contra uno de los dos.


----------



## superloki (19 Sep 2022)

Hay dos sencillas palabras que hunden en la miseria a este tipo de charos: "_Tápese señora.._.". Hay que decirlo con calma y cara de que le estuvieras haciendo un favor. Esa noche garantizado que toma pastillas para poder dormir...


----------



## frangelico (19 Sep 2022)

Ella misma es el alumno salido y lo sabe. Tremenda charazo caduca perdiendo el tiempo en gilipolleces, y esto es el top de la "•siensia" n España.


----------



## chortinator (19 Sep 2022)

porque es un orco de mordor, si llega a estar medianamente buena, ya te digo yo que no se quejarian.


----------



## corolaria (19 Sep 2022)

Al final todos los gatos terminarán siendo callejeros.

Antes se tiran por ventana que aguantar las chaladuras de estas egomaniacas.


----------



## 0IGRES (19 Sep 2022)

Yo me siento igual cuando voy desnudo con mi corbata y la gente me mira y dice cosas me siento oprimido por la sociedad xD


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Sep 2022)

*algunas profesoras estan muy jaquetonas, y lo saben...*


----------



## Covaleda (19 Sep 2022)

La Charo se ha enfadado por el fino "_Tápese, Señora_" del alumno.
Pues unos orfidales y a la cama.


----------



## Julc (19 Sep 2022)

No falla, o son guapas o son feministas.


----------



## -V_ (19 Sep 2022)

Buena loca, como todas las profesoras


----------



## frangelico (19 Sep 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> La Charo se ha enfadado por el "Tápese Señora" del alumno.
> Pues unos orfidales y a la cama.



Con el perrito lengualarga.


----------



## Covaleda (19 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Con el perrito lengualarga.



Y nadie más.


----------



## sintripulacion (19 Sep 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> lo que hace una petarda de estas por llamar la atención
> 
> el menstruo se les sube a la cabeza



Es que si te pones la falda una cuarta y media por encima de las rodillas y solo 4 dedos por debajo del potorro seguramente el alumno tenga razón. 
Y no es cuestión de machismo sino de decoro y de intentar llamar la atención (sexual) algo más de lo razonable en una actividad educativa que exige concentración; por supuesto, nada que objetar si lo hace en su vida privada.
Igual opinión de vestimenta inadecuada me merecería un profesor con pantalón superceñido y marcando paquetorro. 
Igual las chicas se despistaban y nadie les iba a acusar de nada.
Ha tirado del comodín del machismo cuando lo más probable es una cuestión solo de que a alguien le parezca una vestimenta poco apropiada en dicha actividad.


----------



## Poncho129 (19 Sep 2022)

Attention whore. Que no se vista la charo de puta y ya está.
Que se cambie de bragas, que la payass ya apesta a chochopausia.


----------



## Petazetah (19 Sep 2022)

En las encuestas a los profes de la uni es normal trolear, pero esta tipa ha preferido tomárselo en serio para que le hagan casito y tener su minuto de fama


----------



## frangelico (19 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Es que si te pones la falda una cuarta y media por encima de las rodillas y solo 4 dedos por debajo del potorro seguramente el alumno tenga razón.
> Y no es cuestión de machismo sino de decoro y de intentar llamar la atención (sexual) algo más de lo razonable en una actividad educativa que exige concentración; por supuesto, nada que objetar si lo hace en su vida privada.
> Igual opinión de vestimenta inadecuada me merecería un profesor con pantalón superceñido y marcando paquetorro.
> Igual las chicas se despistaban y nadie les iba a acusar de nada.
> Ha tirado del comodín del machismo cuando lo más probable es una cuestión solo de que a alguien le parezca una vestimenta poco apropiada en dicha actividad.



Es así. Nunca he visto a un tío ir a la oficina con camiseta de tirantes de rejilla y pantalón corto "huevero" ceñido, pero en tías es cada vez más normal el equivalente en verano y hasta en estaciones frías. En las iglesias antes echaban a las que entraban vestidas de puta y no es cosa de machismo, seguramente a un mamarracho vestido como he descrito lo habrían lapidado y muy merecidamente.


----------



## Chortina Premium (19 Sep 2022)

Cómo no distraiga a los perros con su olor a whiskas....


----------



## EnergiaLibre (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Pues tiene patas de gallinacea
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1196877
> ...




Ahora lo entiendo, el chaval se queja por asco, no por putismo. Jaque mate profe feminazi.


----------



## Saco de papas (19 Sep 2022)

Está quejándose para que rebajen el adoctrinamiento a parvularios, que los que les llegan aún están verdes


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (19 Sep 2022)

Ese mensaje se lo ha autoescrito ella misma con una multicuenta "anónima" con VPN y lo sabe.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (19 Sep 2022)

Tiene tipazo, bolsa de supermercado en cabeza manda.


----------



## frangelico (19 Sep 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Tiene tipazo, bolsa de supermercado en cabeza manda.



Pero sin agujeros para respirar, que muera de hipoxia erótica


----------



## Eremita (19 Sep 2022)

Pero qué tipo de perversión puede hacer desear a una mujer tan poco agraciada?


----------



## brickworld (19 Sep 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Pero qué tipo de perversión puede hacer desear a una mujer tan poco agraciada?



Zoofilia?? Necrofilia?? Charofilia? 

Desde que existe internet no hay mas que PUTAS TARADAS DE MIERDA QUEJÁNDOSE 
Y siempre son MUJERES O MARICAS joder… SIEMPRE!!! 

Vaya Puto país de desgraciadas funcivagas de mierda que van más preocupadas de ir vestidas como fulanas que de enseñar… y claro si alguien dice algo se ofenden ya sea por un piropo o por un JODIDO TÁPESE SEÑORA


----------



## Sonico (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Aunque parece que hemos dado pasos de gigante durante los últimos años, *el **sexismo** que contamina nuestra cultura* todavía sigue muy vigente. Atrás quedaron los años más oscuros del machismo en nuestra sociedad, cuando las mujeres no podían votar, tener propiedades o utilizar bikinis: pero de aquellos barros, estos lodos: los* feminicidios, las **agresiones sexuales** y la desigualdad estructural* entre mujeres y hombres siguen siendo una realidad contra la que hay que luchar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1196670
> 
> ...



Las mujeres siguen teniendo dos formas de truinfar en la vida. Una es hacerlo por ellas mismas y si no lo consiguen pues poniéndose la falta un poquito más corta  y enganchar a un tonto con dinero.


----------



## DOM + (19 Sep 2022)

Es esto y nada más.
Se ha venido arriba la charo asquerosa


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (19 Sep 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Pero qué tipo de perversión puede hacer desear a una mujer tan poco agraciada?



niñorratada pajillera follaviejista que comenzaron pajeandose con milfs para terminar haciendolo con grannies.


----------



## FuckCommunism (19 Sep 2022)

Ese comentario parece más típico de otra mujer. Los hombres no solemos criticar a otros hombres por su ropa, las mujeres definitivamente sí. Pero claro, no tiene cojones a decir "una alumna" 

Mejor achacar todo al patriarcado y tal. Las mujeres son seres de luz y perfectas princesas impecables que todo lo hacen bien, de corazón y con sororidad resiliente y empoderativa.


----------



## Sonico (19 Sep 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Es un cruce entre Errejón, Benjamin Button y ET



De hecho, esa cosa no existe, es una creación de ordenador para que alguno se desfogue echando su bilis.


----------



## perrosno (19 Sep 2022)

Fea queriendo que le hagan casito, hala a mamarla!!!


----------



## Sonico (19 Sep 2022)

FuckCommunism dijo:


> Ese comentario parece más típico de otra mujer. Los hombres no solemos criticar a otros hombres por su ropa, las mujeres definitivamente sí. Pero claro, no tiene cojones a decir "una alumna"
> 
> Mejor achacar todo al patriarcado y tal. Las mujeres son seres de luz y perfectas princesas impecables que todo lo hacen bien, de corazón y con sororidad resiliente y empoderativa.



Creo que en realidad es como Elena Francis, que ni siquiera era real.


----------



## Deitano (19 Sep 2022)

Esa tía es imbécil.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (19 Sep 2022)

Jojojo


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ese mensaje se lo ha autoescrito ella misma con una multicuenta "anónima" con VPN y lo sabe.



Capaz es, la necesidad de llamar la atención es tan grande por las redes sociales, que todo es posible


----------



## DOM + (19 Sep 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Jojojo



Es una maricona podemita como tu

A ti también te dicen lo de la falda?
Puta MARICONAZA ROJA PODEMITA


----------



## Cipotex (19 Sep 2022)

Lo que le cabrea de verdad a la tipa es que el mensaje sea anónimo y no pueda catear al chaval……


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (19 Sep 2022)

Cipotex dijo:


> Lo que le cabrea de verdad a la tipa es que el mensaje sea anónimo y no pueda catear al chaval……



no puede catearse a ella misma


----------



## ueee3 (19 Sep 2022)

Jojojo, tal cual.

A ver si está buena de verdad y es joven no publica nada. En algunos casos hasta acaba follándose a algún alumno.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Sep 2022)

Cipotex dijo:


> Lo que le cabrea de verdad a la tipa es que el mensaje sea anónimo y no pueda catear al chaval……



Leí "y no pueda chatear con el chaval"... quizás le joda no saber si es un chaval que le molaría que la empotrase.


----------



## daesrd (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> las conquistas que ya parecían consolidadas se tambalean



Pero que conquistas?? Las locuras que han impuesto desde que empezó el siglo, serán un recuerdo en cuanto se pongan las cosas feas y se acabe esta especie de paranoia colectiva..., y entonces el péndulo se ira al otro extremo. NO se puede ir mucho tiempo contra Natura


----------



## Jebediah (19 Sep 2022)

Milgerardo Van Puta dijo:


> El gran problema de la mujer de nuestro tiempo es escuchar algo que le disgusta.



El gran problema de nuestro tiempo es la mujer.


----------



## Patito Feo (19 Sep 2022)

He entrado esperando ver a la charo en minifalda. Quiero ver sus piernas para opinar.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Aunque parece que hemos dado pasos de gigante durante los últimos años, *el **sexismo** que contamina nuestra cultura* todavía sigue muy vigente. Atrás quedaron los años más oscuros del machismo en nuestra sociedad, cuando las mujeres no podían votar, tener propiedades o utilizar bikinis: pero de aquellos barros, estos lodos: los* feminicidios, las **agresiones sexuales** y la desigualdad estructural* entre mujeres y hombres siguen siendo una realidad contra la que hay que luchar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1196670
> 
> ...



Pero... si el comentario es anónimo cómo sabe que el comentario es de un alumno y no una alumna.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Sep 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> _"Buena profesora!! Pero pienso que la vestimenta utilizada en clases no es muy adecuada ya que ciertas faldas pueden llegar a distraer la atención de los estudiantes"_
> 
> no hay nada ofensivo en esas palabras, además es una opinión personal y no una orden o exigencia
> 
> ...



¿Por qué _chico_?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2022)

Ella misma, una alumna, otra profesora, o incluso la madre de un alumno/a.
Eso está escrito por una mujer, no por un hombre (y menos, adolescente).


----------



## Antropico (19 Sep 2022)

Llevo años estudiando en esa pseudo universidad y solo puedo decir que a 2 días de empezar un curso el coordinador de pracricas y la vicedecana no tenían ni idea del plan de estudios a seguir durante el curso. En cambio el primer email recibido con la bienvenida al curso escolar era igual que los 600 anteriores que envían cada semana: Cursos de género lgtbz, micro machismo, manifestaciones del orgullo semanales, antifascismo...Es totalmente enfermiza la politizacion de esa universidad y la deriva que lleva.


----------



## daesrd (19 Sep 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> El gran problema de nuestro tiempo es la mujer.



En realidad son los que manejan a las mujeres desde lo mas alto del poder, sus mayores manipuladores. Muy parecido a como los ideólogos del comunismo/socialismo sembraban el ODIO entre el trabajador y el empresario.


----------



## CommiePig (19 Sep 2022)

esta también se hará un coñifans?


----------



## frangelico (19 Sep 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> He entrado esperando ver a la charo en minifalda. Quiero ver sus piernas para opinar.



En ayunas que igual vomitas


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (19 Sep 2022)

Eso no lo ha escrito ningún alumno de 20 años. Parece escrito por una charo de 40 y pico años. Lo más probable es que lo haya escrito ella misma. Es como ventilar tu fantasía sexual en público en twitter.


----------



## 121 (19 Sep 2022)

Se puede zorrear con doctorado 

Me río del concepto igualdad que tienen algunas feminazis


----------



## fachacine (19 Sep 2022)

El alumno anónimo es ella misma.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (19 Sep 2022)

No jodas, que ya pueden votar?


----------



## HÄXAN (19 Sep 2022)

Que asco de vieja pelleja. Quién se despista con la falda de esa? Eso es un invento suyo para generarse autoestimita.

No cuela, vieja.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (19 Sep 2022)

Más fea que un kg de mierda, además loca. Lo tiene todo.


----------



## Pichorrica (19 Sep 2022)

"*toda la vida peleando para conseguir que los catedráticos casposos dejarán de decirle aquello de "tu ponte una faldita corta, que da igual lo que expliques"... Para volver a caer en lo mismo".

      *


----------



## Furymundo (19 Sep 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Eso no lo ha escrito ningún alumno de 20 años. Parece escrito por una charo de 40 y pico años. Lo más probable es que lo haya escrito ella misma. Es como ventilar tu fantasía sexual en público en twitter.



tiene mucha pinta de ser autofabricado
ridiculo
con lo insensibilizados que estan los hombres
debido a la saturacion

o es autofabricado o quien lo ha dicho se llama mojame.


----------



## Culozilla (19 Sep 2022)

Menudo incel come doritos. Porque ponerse nervioso por una charo con falda corta…

…Eso es lo que diría si me creyese el menudo fake se ha montado XD


----------



## Educo Gratis (19 Sep 2022)

Y de paso te suelta su currículum sin venir a cuento cuando dice eso de que "soy tal y tal pero se fijan en mi falda".

Mira, aquí solo hay dos posibilidades:

1- Auto-mensaje para llamar la atención.

2- Un estudiante ha dejado ese mensaje a modo de troleo, y la retrasada no lo pilla, se cree que la han piropeado de verdad.


----------



## Gusman (19 Sep 2022)

Calientalumnos.


----------



## bocadRillo (19 Sep 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> lo que hace una petarda de estas por llamar la atención



Hace el ridículo. Esa tía es más vieja que un bosque y aun así viste como si tuviera 20 años.
Nos hemos olvidado de que la edad sigue estableciendo unos límites en el decoro a la hora de vestir.
Yo tengo 48 palos y desde hace por lo menos 15 años no enseño las rodillas en público, salvo en la piscina cuando llevo bañador.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (19 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Hace el ridículo. Esa tía es más vieja que un bosque y aun así viste como si tuviera 20 años.
> Nos hemos olvidado de que la edad sigue estableciendo unos límites en el decoro a la hora de vestir.
> Yo tengo 48 palos y desde hace por lo menos 15 años no enseño las rodillas en público, salvo en la piscina cuando llevo bañador.



para esta gente la edad es un constructo cultural

están enfermos de la cabeza


----------



## ENRABATOR (19 Sep 2022)

Se lo ha escrito a ella misma para tener algo de que hablar


----------



## Nagare1999 (19 Sep 2022)

Ding!!! Cierren el hilo y el feminisme en general


----------



## AzulyBlanco (19 Sep 2022)

De los productores de "pinchazos en discotecas', llega esta nueva historia apasionante


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (19 Sep 2022)

La verdad que no me extraña que se de al alcohol con esa cara.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Aunque parece que hemos dado pasos de gigante durante los últimos años, *el **sexismo** que contamina nuestra cultura* todavía sigue muy vigente. Atrás quedaron los años más oscuros del machismo en nuestra sociedad, cuando las mujeres no podían votar, tener propiedades o utilizar bikinis: pero de aquellos barros, estos lodos: los* feminicidios, las **agresiones sexuales** y la desigualdad estructural* entre mujeres y hombres siguen siendo una realidad contra la que hay que luchar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1196670
> 
> ...



Se ve que valora las críticas constructivas.

Los comentarios pueden haber sido escritos por una MUHERA.



Por cierto, muy cuquis las fotos con los matraces llenos de agua con colorante (recurso para impresionar, más pasado que el pleistoceno)


----------



## diogenes de sinope (19 Sep 2022)

...O celosas al resto de tigresas...


----------



## AzulyBlanco (19 Sep 2022)

Y si es anónimo como saben que no ha sido una alumna?


----------



## Yomismita (19 Sep 2022)

Porque el comentario es anónimo, pero suena muy multicultural...


----------



## Yomismita (19 Sep 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> tiene mucha pinta de ser autofabricado
> ridiculo
> con lo insensibilizados que estan los hombres
> debido a la saturacion
> ...



Me inclino por lo segundo


----------



## Ludovicus (19 Sep 2022)

Da clases en una universidad llamada Jaime I, que fue un hombre muy progresista.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Pero *todo lo que ve esa persona es una falda*"



Profesora mentirosa.

Dice que TODO lo que ve el alumno es eso. No es cierto. Lo primero que ve el alumno es que ve que es una buena profesora... ergo, la profesora está MINTIENDO.

Si miente en eso, miente en todo.

Si miente en todo, no es una buena profesora, y el alumno está equivocado.


----------



## Mr. VULT (19 Sep 2022)

El estudiante no ha dicho que la profesora les ponga palotes por ser mujer, sino que la profesora se pone "ciertas faldas" que seran mas apropiadas para ir a una discoteca o salir en un video de reggaeton, que para impartir docencia. Y eso, por supuesto que distrae. 

De la misma forma que si yo fuera en speedo y camiseta sin mangas a dar una conferencia...se quedaria todos mirandome en vez de concentrarse en lo que digo.

Es una critica sobre la estetica y sobre el saber estar y no sobre el puto feminazismo. Pero qué carajo va a saber una charo de la psoe.


----------



## frangelico (19 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> La verdad que no me extraña que se de al alcohol con esa cara.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1197036



Y debe ser el único alimento que ingiere , tiene loa brazos de una niña famélica de 9 años.


----------



## Matriz_81 (19 Sep 2022)

Precisamente, teniendo aparentemente un buen currículum vitae y la caga haciendo lo mismo que las que necesitan suplir sus carencias mediante el físico. Suena muy bien para dignificar intelectualmente a la mujer...


----------



## furia porcina (19 Sep 2022)

Lo grave es que haya que esconderse en el anonimato para poder hacer un comentario tan light como ese, ya que de dar la cara hubiera sido lapidado por la policía de pensamiento feminazi.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que es IMPOSIBLE que sea un comentario de un hombre. Un hombre jamas comentaria si es buena o mala profesora o cualquier otra cualidad, solo diria cosas sobre la jamoneidad y empotrabilidad de la docente, el resto no existe para un chaval de 19 años hasta el culo de testosterona.


----------



## astur_burbuja (19 Sep 2022)

No pueden dejar de zorrear ni con alumnos y dando clase


----------



## Gotthard (19 Sep 2022)

Pos que va, estoy totalmente en serio, yo tambien tuve 20 años y tuve profesoras minifalderas y juguetonas. Estaba mas pendiente de mirarlas evolucionar en el estrado y fantasear que atender lo que estuviera explicando.


----------



## Santirey (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> *Una profesora estalla por el vergonzoso comentario de un alumno sobre su falda*



¿Vergonzoso comentario, subnormal? Lo que es vergonzoso es no saber vestir adecuadamente para la ocasión y vergonzoso es querer censurar el libre pensamiento y la libre expresión.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Sep 2022)

La doble moral de las tias: si se visten de putas, es su elección y no hay nada malo...pero si alguien le hace un comentario, es sexismo.


----------



## noseyo (19 Sep 2022)

Cerrar la puerta de mondor


----------



## randomizer (19 Sep 2022)

"Una profesora que ha realizado un doctorado, varias estancias postdoctorales, con experiencia docente en grado y máster, bien valorada por el estudiantado, y que dedica mucho tiempo a preparar sus clases"...

Y se pone así por un comentario chorra de mierda.

CHARO SUBNORMAL CUM LAUDE


----------



## Monsieur George (19 Sep 2022)

Venga, va, pongo foto con falda. La verdad es que las medias, las minibotas y el vestidito cortito le quedan bien. Además, el toque del bozal le da cierto misterio sobre su edad y oculta su rostro.


----------



## Antiparticula (19 Sep 2022)

¿por qué supone que el comentario lo ha escrito un varón?

Podría ser perfectamente de una alumna.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Sep 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Venga, va, pongo foto con falda. La verdad es que las medias, las minibotas y el vestidito cortito le quedan bien. Además, el toque del bozal le da cierto misterio sobre su edad y oculta su rostro.



No lo veo para tanto. Las minifaldas de antaño sí que provocaban mareos.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (19 Sep 2022)

El trolleo del 'alumno' ha sido precioso, y la charo se lo ha comido hasta los huevos.

Y la prensa a darle atencioncita.

Br00tal.


----------



## Kabraloka (19 Sep 2022)

¿qué esperaba? peloteo claro
es lo que están acostumbradas las profesoras, peloteo y más peloteo barato

pero cuando alguien le echa webs y les dice algo que no les gusta, descubren la realidad y atacan con furia porcina

bravo por el comentario del chaval!!
ya solamente por eso merece aprobar


----------



## alas97 (19 Sep 2022)

Expectativa del neño escolar







Realidad acojonante.







Y no es precisamente la nimbus 2000.

Hay agitación entre la clase del charotariado por los comentarios.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (19 Sep 2022)

Espero que semejante trauma causado por el comentario la lleve irremediablemente al suicidio.


----------



## elepwr (19 Sep 2022)

Lo habrá puesto ella misma


----------



## Espartano27 (19 Sep 2022)

Tapese señora


----------



## fayser (19 Sep 2022)

Siempre me he preguntado por qué una tía que está dando clase haciendo alarde de sus conocimientos en la materia, tiene que ir casi enseñando el culo.

¿No son más cómodos unos pantalones?


----------



## pepinox (19 Sep 2022)

Vamos a hacernos la ofendidita, a ver me prestan atencioncita.


----------



## petro6 (19 Sep 2022)

Que la siga chupando,


----------



## andresitozgz (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


>



¿Nadie se cuestiona lo absurdo que es que "el principal objetivo" de una referente femenina en Investigación Química de España no sea promover avances científicos QUÍMICOS, sino conseguir que más mujeres estudien química?

Luego se preguntan porque las mujeres no destacan en investigación en áreas específicas... Si las supuestas mejores científicas dedican su tiempo no a investigar avances químicos sino a presionar a mujeres sin interés en Química a matricularse en quimica


----------



## Lord Vader (19 Sep 2022)

Ese comentario es del conserje.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (19 Sep 2022)

Este zoomer es medio gilipollas. De toda la vida de Dios se ha podido atender en clase y mirarle el culo y las tetas a la profa.

Igual es que esta generación de inútiles no es capaz de hacer dos cosas a la vez.

En cuanto a la profesora pues hace lo que hacen todas. Llamar la atención para que les hagan casito.

Ya sea doctora en astrofisica o la pobre cerillera de Andersen


----------



## fayser (19 Sep 2022)

Sí, es que me hago preguntas muy raras.

Como el por qué el campeón del mundo de pértiga compite con un mono de cuerpo entero, y la campeona del mundo de pértiga lo hace en bragas y sujetador.













Supongo que dar clase es parecido, si no vas enseñando cacho no es lo mismo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Sep 2022)

Cualquier cosa menos trabajar y producir


----------



## fayser (19 Sep 2022)

Pero sin que ninguna mujer osara hacer el más mínimo comentario, como es lógico. Todas mirando paquete y pectorales pero haciendo como que están muy interesadas en el deporte.


----------



## kickflip (19 Sep 2022)

Vaya película se ha montado en su cabeza. Eso, o tienen que tener la vista y el gusto atrofiados los chavales...Ni con un palo...


----------



## Gnidlog (19 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Aunque parece que hemos dado pasos de gigante durante los últimos años, *el **sexismo** que contamina nuestra cultura* todavía sigue muy vigente. Atrás quedaron los años más oscuros del machismo en nuestra sociedad, cuando las mujeres no podían votar, tener propiedades o utilizar bikinis: pero de aquellos barros, estos lodos: los* feminicidios, las **agresiones sexuales** y la desigualdad estructural* entre mujeres y hombres siguen siendo una realidad contra la que hay que luchar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1196670
> 
> ...




El problema de las mujeres que piensan que son tan listas, es que morirán solas. No son mujeres, no son femeninas y son insoportables


----------



## fayser (19 Sep 2022)

¿Y qué pasaría si a alguna se le ocurriera comentar en tuiter que menuda tableta tiene el colega? Qué menos que una airada respuesta tachándola de vergonzosa para que ninguna volviera a hacerlo jamás.


----------



## Diablo (19 Sep 2022)

El alumno ese debe de ir con perro lazarillo a clase.


----------



## etsai (19 Sep 2022)

Tápese señora


----------



## Decipher (19 Sep 2022)

Sinceramente sus invents me importan una mierda.


----------



## fayser (19 Sep 2022)

Ya, claro. Tú estás exento de todo esto... los maricones sois libres para mirar culos y comentarlo públicamente.


----------



## Pichorrica (19 Sep 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> ¿Nadie se cuestiona lo absurdo que es que "el principal objetivo" de una referente femenina en Investigación Química de España no sea promover avances científicos QUÍMICOS, sino conseguir que más mujeres estudien química?
> 
> Luego se preguntan porque las mujeres no destacan en investigación en áreas específicas... Si las supuestas mejores científicas dedican su tiempo no a investigar avances químicos sino a presionar a mujeres sin interés en Química a matricularse en quimica



Es tan buena en su campo que no tiene experiencia en la empresa privada, donde de verdad se hace la mayor parte de la investigación química.

No es lo mismo llevar un proyecto de creación de un nuevo material hecho a partir de nosequecosa y que ofrece nosequecosa nueva a nivel mundial en los que hay muchos millones en juego a dirigir trabajillos de final de grado a chavalillos.


----------



## Lovecraf (19 Sep 2022)

15 páginas y a nadie se le ha ocurrido que el alumno misteriosos pudiera ser en realidad una alumna.

Esto una vez más supone una criminalización del varón en su conjunto per sé.

Y si fuera una femiloca de pelo naranja que estuviera hasta los ovarios de que la profesora distrajera a su beta también alumno? Eh eh?


----------



## KUTRONIO (19 Sep 2022)

Si no hablara la lengua regional española de Valencia no tendría la más mínima oportunidad de trabajar como profesora

Una prueba mas de que la indigencia intelectual en la universidad pública española es acorde a la de su clase política


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Sep 2022)

Esta mañana he pasado por delante de un instituto y parece ser que era la hora del patio porque estaban todas fuera

Y aquello parecía el putagram

Menos mal que Irene se encarga que en enseñanza sólo contraten a mujeres como profesoras, porque un profesor hombre lo debe pasar muy mal en clase y va a necesitar los descansos para ir al baño a aliviarse


----------



## Chortina de Humo (19 Sep 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Es un cruce entre Errejón, Benjamin Button y ET



Y una cara humana random estampada en un cristal.
Fea es...sopotamadre


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Sep 2022)

Yo voto por esto, porque, joder menudo cranco!

Y voto por que quien ha escrito el comentario es una chica, harta de ver el ridículo que hace esta tipa a diario


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Sep 2022)

Tápese señora, que me va a traumatizar a los niños


----------



## Kalanders (19 Sep 2022)

Hasta ”avanzar" he leído.


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Sep 2022)

Que pereza dan estas charos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Sep 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> El alumno ese debe de ir con perro lazarillo a clase.









Y el alumno se fija en el cranco de la profesora


----------



## Pluc (19 Sep 2022)

16 página y sin fotos de las supuestas faldas... así no hay quien pueda valorar


----------



## Gorrino (19 Sep 2022)

Que aproveche que yo ya he visto licenciadas en farmacia musulmanas con su correspondiente pañuelo y cuando los amegos sean mayoría en la uni se acabo el zorreo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (19 Sep 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y el alumno se fija en el cranco de la profesora



EL FORERO: Nadie en clase le habla, lo ven como un rarito, le gustan los cómics y el cine checo de los años 70s.







EL MAÑACO: Rubito summer amigo del Nini. @eL PERRO 







LA CALIENTA POLLAS: Va con escotazos a clase, tiene 3.000 seguidores en Instagram, no folla.







LA VICIOSA: Niña buena con cara de no romper un plato, se cuenta que hace impresionantes mamadas con grumazo en las gafas, se ha follado a todos los profesores, obvio saca sobresalientes.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> EL FORERO: Nadie en clase le habla, lo ven como un ratito, le gustan los cómics y el cine checo de los años 70s.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1197277
> 
> 
> ...



La sonrisa del forero, es la que hemos puesto todos los nuncafollistas, el primer día de curso, cuando entras en clase y ves que hay ganado de calidad


----------



## Esse est deus (19 Sep 2022)

Está feliz con ese comentario, saber que es objeto de deseo de algunos chavales la pone a mil y la ayuda a superar traumas.


----------



## Zawer74 (19 Sep 2022)

Es un comentario anónimo. Lo puede Heber escrito cualquiera, incluso una alumna


----------



## Chortina de Humo (19 Sep 2022)

Lo escribi bien, cualquier cara espachurrada en un cristal se parece


----------



## Krattenfeld (19 Sep 2022)

Y lo peor de todo es que no lo ha escrito en Valenciano, porque Castellón no es CastellanoParlante.

Molt malament, tù.


----------



## Diek (20 Sep 2022)

Pfff, de la Jaume I tenia que ser, feudo socialista, valencianista y feminista...


----------



## angek (20 Sep 2022)

Nobody expects Spanish Inquisition. 

Edit: Bendito anonimato.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Sep 2022)

Diek dijo:


> Pfff, de la Jaume I que ser, feudo socialista, valencianista y feminista...



Si hubieran podido ver lo que terminaría pasando, hubieran dicho:

"Caballeros, recojan la artillería de sitio. Nos paramos de aquí. La ciudad (refiriéndose a Valencia), pa' ellos enterita".


----------



## zapatitos (20 Sep 2022)

Lo que me iba a descojonar si tiraran del hilo y el alumno anónimo resultara ser una alumna anónima, que no me extrañaría nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Nenos (20 Sep 2022)

Las mujeres han venido al mundo para jodernos la vida. Sólo dan problemas.
Nunca os fieis de un animal que sangra durante cuatro días y sigue vivo. 
Lo único que puede derrotarlas es otra mujer.


----------



## Dj Puesto (20 Sep 2022)

típico de las feministas, cocos y encima se ofenden por los piropos (espero fuese vacile) joder yo con 16 años o así me dieron profesoras recien salidas de la carrera que madre mía , algunas encima se gustaban y no hacían más que pasearse y escribir en la pizarra. 

En la universidad vino una doctoranda a sustituir un mes al profesor no sé muy bien el motivo y el primer día que volvió el profesor que era bastante crack lo hizo notar "vaya cuando me fui éramos 40 en clase ahora veo 100 y pico, no estaríais esperando a otra persona? no soy tan guapo pero a ver si mañana venís los mismos" la hija de puta era una modelo encima se la pinchó uno que era el típico guaperas malote que lleva en la universidad más años que los profesores lo que le daba más morbo al asunto, creo que muchos querían ponerse a la cola una vez se abrió la veda.


----------



## Nenos (20 Sep 2022)

Te refieres a cecear por tener pollas en la boca en plan homo. No soy ningún invertido ni nadie raro, solo que la gente me da asco.


----------



## Nenos (20 Sep 2022)

No te preocupes. Fíjate que me lo dicen a menudo, pero bueno : todas putas.


----------



## reconvertido (20 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Aunque parece que hemos dado pasos de gigante durante los últimos años, *el **sexismo** que contamina nuestra cultura* todavía sigue muy vigente. Atrás quedaron los años más oscuros del machismo en nuestra sociedad, cuando las mujeres no podían votar, tener propiedades o utilizar bikinis: pero de aquellos barros, estos lodos: los* feminicidios, las **agresiones sexuales** y la desigualdad estructural* entre mujeres y hombres siguen siendo una realidad contra la que hay que luchar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1196670
> 
> ...



Tiene un empujón la charo esta.

¿Qué problema ve en que le diga un hombre que si enseña las chichas está de tan buen ver todavía que se olvida de lo que vale como profe?
Son dos piropos en uno.

Y más consideraciones, ¿por qué no va clase profesional en vez de enseñando chicha?


----------



## Nenos (20 Sep 2022)

Yo una vez tuve una perra preciosa(era un doberman) y la quería mazo. Mi vieja la regaló. Desde ese día no me fio de las mujeres.


----------



## Colonoscopio (20 Sep 2022)

Lo mejor es que implote


----------



## rondo (20 Sep 2022)

Una pedofila que le encanta calentar a crios


----------



## Itanimulli (20 Sep 2022)

Carola Carrusel


----------



## Rael (20 Sep 2022)

Pues en el instituto teníamos a una profe de fisica culona de 27yo que el sueño de todos era garcharla.

En esaepoca no se hablaba de gangbangs pero se comparte el vujero si hay calentura


----------



## Sabinisimo (20 Sep 2022)

"La *doctora en Ingeniería Química* ha publicado a través de su cuenta de Twitter el *BOCHORNOSO mensaje de un alumno anónimo* que parece sacado de unos cuantos siglos atrás"

Lo siento pero hablemos con propiedad, no es *bochornoso*, es mal mal mal, verdadera mal, por no deci *borchenoso.

*


----------



## Abrojo (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## mirym94 (20 Sep 2022)

No veo la falda pero si es cierto que visten bulgar en los telediarios en clase Ect.. en vez de ir con traje Ect... Sin ir con todo pegadote


----------



## ashe (20 Sep 2022)

y esta es ingenieria quimica... para que digan luego que la titulitus es un mito y tal...


----------



## medion_no (20 Sep 2022)

The power of charos.


----------



## Big Boss (20 Sep 2022)

y la falda?


----------



## ecoñomixta (20 Sep 2022)

Soy de Castellón, la conozco de vista, por fuera da tanto asco como por dentro.
Ingeniera química y te sorprendes de los efectos de la testosterona en chavales de 18/22 años? 
Es por estúpidas y cretinas como tú por lo que esta sociedad se va a quedar charil y estancada, no por las opiniones (que son opiniones, sin más) viriles y naturales de un crío de 20 años.


----------



## .AzaleA. (20 Sep 2022)

Por desgracia, esta mañana me he despertado en modo sincero: Sí, es exactamente lo que tú dices.



ecoñomixta dijo:


> Soy de Castellón, la conozco de vista, por fuera da tanto asco como por dentro.
> Ingeniera química y te sorprendes de los efectos de la testosterona en chavales de 18/22 años?
> Es por estúpidas y cretinas como tú por lo que esta sociedad se va a quedar charil y estancada, no por las opiniones (que son opiniones, sin más) viriles y naturales de un crío de 20 años.




Qué borde que estás últimamente, niñato.

Oye, ¿al final encontraste gente para hacer escapadas a sitios abandonados, y todo eso?

Buenos días.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (20 Sep 2022)

Pues a mí me parece el comentario más de una compañera, que de un alumno.


----------



## hijodepantera (20 Sep 2022)

Las feas con buen cuerpo tienen su morbo pero las ultrafeas ya no, esta señora tiene ese problema que es extremadamente fea.


----------



## .AzaleA. (20 Sep 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> The power of charos.








Abrojo dijo:


>




La verdad es que a mí me da igual si una mujer es coqueta porque se siente atractiva. Pero es verdad que si eres hembra y quieres que te tomen en serio, debes aparcar tu sexualidad según llegues al trabajo, en especial en puestos de responsabilidad. 

No entiendo por qué hay mujeres que no pueden desligarse de su puto instinto de zorra en según qué situaciones. No es tan difícil, joder. Y si no puedes, pues te abres un onlyfans y ya.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (20 Sep 2022)

Congrio


----------



## .AzaleA. (20 Sep 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Algunos Domingos salgo a caminar para hacer deporte,me relaja, voy a una ruta que es toda empinada cerca de Reus.A la Hermita de Santa Ana.
> 
> Bien.Me pongo las mallas y una camiseta y a correr .El caso es que a mitad de trayecto una mujer mayor -supongo que excitada- me suelta a gritos pero cómo vas así medio desnudo.No tienes decencia!
> 
> ...




Menudo creído, guapi. Lo cierto es que un hombre marcando culo y elefantito en mallas, nos produce el mismo rechazo que cuando lo hace una mujer. Se llama respeto por la decencia.

Pd: Bueno, por el parque de mi casa hay un chaval que siempre va sin camiseta, que... A ver, es imposible no miearle de reojo. Pero de excitamiento nada.


----------



## .AzaleA. (20 Sep 2022)

He leído ya tres comentarios en la misma línea. ¿En qué os basáis?



spamrakuen dijo:


> Soy el único que cree que ese comentario podria ser de unA alumnA?


----------



## .AzaleA. (20 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> EL FORERO: Nadie en clase le habla, lo ven como un rarito, le gustan los cómics y el cine checo de los años 70s.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1197277
> 
> 
> ...





 *Pero mira que sois hijos de fruta.*


¿Esa foto es de los alumnos de la profe?


----------



## pepeleches (20 Sep 2022)

'Vestimenta adecuada'?

No sé Rick, parece falso. No me parece lo que diría un estudiante, precisamente...


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (20 Sep 2022)

Charo enmurada con ganas de llamar la atención.

O es un invent o simplemente era una coña para reirse de la congriocharo.


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2022)

Cuando es un profesor de buen ver, un comentario como "a mí ese me que enseñe lo que quiera, jijiji" genera más jijiis.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Sep 2022)

Charo va cual puta a dar clase.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (20 Sep 2022)

Si la indumentaria que lleva un profesor a una universidad no tiene importancia y no es cuestionable, so pena de machismo, no veo porque el catedrático de derecho civil no pueda ir vestido así:








Las universidades se fueron a tomar por culo cuando dejaron ir sin corbata a alumnos y profesores.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (20 Sep 2022)

No somos conscientes del punto al que están dispuestos a llegar estos autoritarios.


----------



## Rhaven (20 Sep 2022)

Recuerdo cuando una prima mía que es feminazi me contó que en su instituto una vez un alumno le dijo "profesora me correría en toda tu cara". Quiso decirlo con intención de criticar el machismo pero en el fondo creo que quería tirarse flores.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *Pero mira que sois hijos de fruta.*
> 
> 
> ¿Esa foto es de los alumnos de la profe?



Sí, es una foto de su twitter de una jornada de orientación y bienvenida a los nuevos alumnos a su universidad


----------



## Genomito (20 Sep 2022)

¿Doctora en ingeniería química?, ¿microfaldas?, curioso. Estoy interesado. ¿Cuánto cobra por hora?


----------



## Il Corvo (20 Sep 2022)

Invent o un estudiante panchito de esos que van de educaditos


----------



## Cens0r (20 Sep 2022)

Entro en el hilo y veo que sólo ha estallado en sentido figurado. Qué decepción.


----------



## Shudra (20 Sep 2022)

Mujer se da cuenta de que sus estudios importan una mierda y de que solo importa su cuerpo.
Fea = estudios dan igual.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *Pero mira que sois hijos de fruta.*
> 
> 
> ¿Esa foto es de los alumnos de la profe?



Ni idea si son realmente, por ahí subieron la foto  
Voy a etiquetar al Nini para que vea al mañaco


----------



## Autómata (20 Sep 2022)

El comentario pudo ser hecho por una mujer. De hecho en esa materia de estudio creo que el ratio de mujeres es superior al de hombres.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (20 Sep 2022)

También puede ir en bikini-tanga a un funeral. El problema siempre será de los otros.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (20 Sep 2022)

Tonterias varias.


----------



## Palpatine (20 Sep 2022)

Las balas de iglesias y tal


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (20 Sep 2022)

No melafo


----------



## spamrakuen (20 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> He leído ya tres comentarios en la misma línea. ¿En qué os basáis?



Pues sinceramente no lo sé.
Intuición, una corazonada...
Supongo que me encaja mas con lo que podría decir una mujer.
Las mujeres son muy de criticar como visten otras mujeres.


----------



## javiwell (20 Sep 2022)

El recato en el ámbito profesional no tiene nada de machista, invita a que nos fijemos en lo profesional de los demás.

De hecho los profesores hombres en la universidad van tapados desde el cuello hasta la punta de los pies, no se dedican a enseñar tríceps a las alumnas.

Quizá un poco de recato en el aula dignifique más la figura de la profesora sin perjuicio de que se vista como quiera en su vida privada.

Y al parlamento hay que llevar corbata cojones ya


----------



## Dr Strangelove (24 Sep 2022)

Tampoco sería para tanto, es que los alumnos se distraen con una mosca que vuela.....


----------



## ecoñomixta (24 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Qué borde





.AzaleA. dijo:


> Por desgracia, esta mañana me he despertado en modo sincero: Sí, es exactamente lo que tú dices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaj, estoy bastante borde siempre con las tonterías como la de la tipa esa, que por cierto coincido con el otro comentario que citas.
Tema de casas abandonadas y tal, ni el tato. La peña es muy caguica. Y tú qué? Ya estás por el norte o qué?


----------



## qbit (24 Sep 2022)

La redacción del artículo es repugnante. Lo ha debido escribir la más radical de las lesbianas femicomunistas.

Los alumnos comentarán lo que les dé la gana, y por supuesto, en anonimato, que es como hay libertad, y si la molesta que se joda, porque la libertad de expresión es sagrada, y todo ese victimismo lleno de adjetivos son chorradas sin importancia.


----------



## user_tt (24 Sep 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Pues sinceramente no lo sé.
> Intuición, una corazonada...
> Supongo que me encaja mas con lo que podría decir una mujer.
> Las mujeres son muy de criticar como visten otras mujeres.



El redactado huele a mujer a leguas,

un hombre omega no se pondría cachondo en medio de la clase ni publicaría este twit
un hombre alfa no haria este comentario tan educadamente

me la jugaría a mujer a un 75%, es un comentario tímido de intrasexual competition

el otro 25% que lo ha orquestado la propia profesora


----------

